# If You Was Using A Tarp For Shelter



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If you was using a simple Tarp for shelter would you make a Leanto where you can see the stars and build a fire in front,or bring it down both sides to protect you more?

big rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Depends on wind, temps, and rain.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

bring it down both sides, because you never know how fast the weather can change. You can always look at the stars outside the tarp. :shrug:


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Depends on wind, temps, and rain.


Agreed


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Depends on wind, temps, and rain.


It also depends on the time of the year.
I've camped out in snow with just a tarp and I've camped out in the hot Summer and everything in between.
Hillbillybob


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

You could always rig it for both. Make a lean-to with a large 'porch' and if the weather turned lower the porch roof to the ground and have a 'snoopy tent'.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Tell the truth...what's the kid up to now?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

susieM said:


> Tell the truth...what's the kid up to now?


  Well lets just say DW says the kid has been watching too much Survivorman and the kid is going to die. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

A tarp is a versatile shelter. It does lack some protection during bad weather and if not rigged properly can become almost useless. If a young one wants to try it out one night let there be a trial run close to the house. If things get bad and he has to bail out he can. I would suggest him rigging it up at home in different weather conditions and learn how best to rig the tarp in wind and rain. Experience is the best teacher. NJ Rich


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't know this was for a kid? How old?
big rockpile If young I hope you are going to help the kid some to set up the tarp in different ways?
I had tents when small and worked myself down to a tarp. If rigged right a tarp can be a very good shelter but if done wrong it is worthless and in some cases can be down right dangerous.
Hillbillybob


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

No guys susieM was referring to me as being a crazy kid once again getting in trouble.But because of my health and everything my DW is saying I'm stupid.So I'm going to try it close to the house first.

But because I can't set our Tent up by myself I'm wanting something easier to set up.When I go on a trip.Planning on traveling pretty light.

Oh well we shall see.

big rockpile


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> If you was using a simple Tarp for shelter would you make a Leanto where you can see the stars and build a fire in front,or bring it down both sides to protect you more?
> 
> big rockpile


Check out this page, got pics and suggestions.
http://www.ravenlore.co.uk/html/shelter.html


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Big Rock,

Why not set up the tarp in the yard. Stay in the house and watch how the different weather conditions including wind affect the set-up. Do it for 24 hours and re-set the tarp. Make notes about what works and what doesn't. Maybe put sheets of paper or some type of mock-up inside to give you a sense of how well the tarp is working.

BTW: Every time I went winter backpacking with my buddies we were actually making a "survival pack". Winter backpacking in temps of minus 17 degrees is a pretty good test. We never skimped on stoves (all the same maker w/repair kits) extra fuel and fire making supplies. We always had a 24/48 hour spare food supplies. Just like the Survivorman somebody knew where we were and when we expected to return.

Hey Rock. My friends and I were always kinda like him. But we always knew we would "survive" because we prepared for the unexpected. If you properly prepare you won't ever be worried about surviving. 

"Better to have and not need than to need and not have".

My backpack always had some basic survival items. Everyone's kit will differ somewhat but all will take care of basic needs.

Work this out close to home and learn..............  

Best to ya, NJ Rich


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

naturelover said:


> Check out this page, got pics and suggestions.
> http://www.ravenlore.co.uk/html/shelter.html


Thanks neat site.

big rockpile


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> No guys susieM was referring to me as being a crazy kid once again getting in trouble.But because of my health and everything my DW is saying I'm stupid.So I'm going to try it close to the house first.
> 
> But because I can't set our Tent up by myself I'm wanting something easier to set up.When I go on a trip.Planning on traveling pretty light.
> 
> ...


Ummm...not exactly.

I thought one of your kids was about to get kicked out on their own and was threatening to live under a tarp if you didn't help with $$$.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

susieM said:


> Ummm...not exactly.
> 
> I thought one of your kids was about to get kicked out on their own and was threatening to live under a tarp if you didn't help with $$$.



Ok my wrong!Don't have no kids at that stage yet.Unless you are thinking of the one that don't want to talk to me.

big rockpile


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

susieM said:


> Ummm...not exactly.
> 
> I thought one of your kids was about to get kicked out on their own and was threatening to live under a tarp if you didn't help with $$$.


I would say no money, get and don't let the door hit you in the @##!
Hillbillybob


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Watcher has the right ideal. I've set up a lean-to before and always thought it was a neat way to camp. Doesn't keep the sceeters away tho. But in the fall you can set up the lean-to and build a nice fire out in front of it. Build a reflector on the opposite side of the fire to reflect heat back toward the lean-to. Stand up two post (tree limbs) about 3 feet apart and about 3 feet high. Then stretch tin foil from post to post, making a little reflecting wall. 

Nice to set there watching the fire. Now I'm gonna have to go buy me a nice size tarp and do this myself. Just for fun.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Watcher has the right ideal. I've set up a lean-to before and always thought it was a neat way to camp. Doesn't keep the sceeters away tho. But in the fall you can set up the lean-to and build a nice fire out in front of it. Build a reflector on the opposite side of the fire to reflect heat back toward the lean-to. Stand up two post (tree limbs) about 3 feet apart and about 3 feet high. Then stretch tin foil from post to post, making a little reflecting wall.
> 
> Nice to set there watching the fire. Now I'm gonna have to go buy me a nice size tarp and do this myself. Just for fun.


Yep,a reflector helps alot.I've made a few reasonably effetive ones with green logs,stacked against slightly leaning vertical posts.
Here,setting it up as an "A frame" works better than the lean-to,as we have really heavy dew just about every night,and you'll wake up wet,even with no rainfall.
A trench around your tarp-tent,with an outlet trench at the lowest point keeps ya' dry,should it rain.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

there are some nice sil-nylon tarps on the market that weigh under 1 pound and will sleep 2. they use hiking poles as tarp poles... i have a few friends who use them but one has hand sewn bug netting around the bottom,,, 

i cant stand skeeters in my ears when tryn to sleep so i just pack the extra weight of a 1 person double wall tent and usaly set it up without the rainfly


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

From experience, make a snoopy tent. And fold the bottom so that the edges overlap and you're lying on top of the overlapping part. 

I've been in a "lean to" tarp when a bad wind and storm blew up. We yanked the tarp down on top of us and spent a very cold, wet, miserable night -- because the tarp was touching our sleeping bags (and it was way too windy and dark and raining too hard to fix it any other way) we were soaked through with condenscation by morning. 

Spent too much time camping with tarps, here. I'll take a gore-tex bivvy any night, thanks ... if it rains, or the bugs are too obnoxious to bear, just zip the hood up.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Might want to check out this site:
http://www.equipped.org/tarp-shelters.htm
Lots of options.


----------



## MadAussieInUSA (Sep 21, 2006)

hammock + tarp, the best sleeping arrangement for outdoors


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

big rockpile go get your self a tent at walmart one of those dome tents they are very easy to set up by one person i have one thats 12 X 12 and i set it up myself. they have them in several different sizes the smaller the easier they are to set up.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> Might want to check out this site:
> http://www.equipped.org/tarp-shelters.htm
> Lots of options.


That made my brain tired.


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

MadAussieInUSA said:


> hammock + tarp, the best sleeping arrangement for outdoors


 Hammock & tarp is THE best


----------

